# Upson County club seeking new members



## Rock Hopper (Apr 15, 2014)

We need several new members on our club near Thomaston.  Great property - 1400 acres of select cut pines and hardwood mix.  Camp has power and room for additional campers.  We will have a total of 25 members and the dues are $850 per year.  We are trophy minded, but family friendly.  PM for additional details


----------



## wifeofahunter (Apr 19, 2014)

*Hello.....anyone answering....*

I pmed no response....is this the one on Craigs List...


----------



## Rock Hopper (Apr 22, 2014)

PM returned.  We still have openings


----------



## Rock Hopper (Apr 25, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 27, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Rock Hopper (May 19, 2014)

ttt

We have one opening left.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 20, 2015)

Ttt

We have three openings for the 2015 season.  A portion of the property was cutover last year and is looking prime for hunting this season.  PM or call Toby at 678-858-1404 for additional details.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 31, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 9, 2015)

Club is full for 2015.  Thanks GON!


----------

